# Hotel Platter Crest



## nhpharm (Sep 25, 2019)

Picked up a small platter recently in a large lot of other hotel china.  Most of the hotel china was from Massachusetts, Maine, and New Hampshire, with the majority from the Alpine House, Fabyan House, and Pecketts (all northern New Hampshire).  It has a W inside a crest...anyone have any ideas where it could be from?  The back is marked Jackson China for Morris Gordon & Son, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts.  I'm guessing 1920's-1940's.


----------

